# All things new



## BobtopFL (Aug 4, 2002)

New here so here goes.
Looking for a PVR and possiblity changing from Direct TV from Pegasus Satellite to DISH. Saw the PVR501 on the DISH website. In looking around from Google I found your Website. Very interesting I must say. Read the review of the PVR721. Now I am more interested in changing from Direct TV to DISH. Interesting in that DISH did not mention the 508 which I found information on or the 721. DISH said they do not mention the 721 because it is not available from them at this time, only from dealers. I think that is a little strange but...... 
Question: On the other page there was a subject on the 501, 721 and 921. No 508, why? And what is the 921?
Question: You talk about PIP. I have a 36" Sony XBR with PNTP or whatever. By this I mean there is a picture next to a picture. It is not a picture in a picture. Is the PIP in the 721 inside of the 721 or is it sending 2 signals to the television. I can handle four or five signals and switch back and fourth between them. Or is this one signal with two pictures in them. This would mean that I can see two pictures on the screen with one of them having a picture inside of the picture. I am going to a local dealer on Monday and see what he has to say. Talked to him on the phone and he said he did not have the 721 and did not know when he would get them but he is going to check and I will find out tomorrow.
Thanks, this is a start.
Bob


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey Bob, welcome! :hi:

The 508 and the 501 are the same unit, just a bigger hard drive in the 508. 

The 921 is a receiver in devolpment which will be one of the first HDTV PVR's (meaning it can record and playing shows in full HD quality)

PIP is a picture in a picture, (a box in one of the corners of your screen that shows a program different then the one your watching)

The 721 does not output 2 seperate signals, all the outputs display the same thing.

Again welcome!


----------



## BobtopFL (Aug 4, 2002)

Thanks Scott. I do not know if I am repalying to you in the correct stop but here goes again. Let me know if I am doing this wrong. 
When will the 921 be ready. I have a HDTV even though I cnanot receive anything, but that is not why I purchaed it. I am of the opinion that it is not worth waiting for. I will be to old to see the TV by the time HDTV gets here.
I know what PIP is but the question again is if the PVR721 is showing a PIP will it show up on my TV as a PIP in one of the half of my screen and the regular PIP in the other half. I believe the answer is yes since the PVR721 does not have a way of sending two signals to my TV.
Do you think they are worth the money? And how come you were only able to find one in FL?
Bob Schill


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BobtopFL _
> *... I know what PIP is but the question again is if the PVR721 is showing a PIP will it show up on my TV as a PIP in one of the half of my screen and the regular PIP in the other half. I believe the answer is yes since the PVR721 does not have a way of sending two signals to my TV. ...*


The 721's PIP feature is provided inside the 721 and independent of the PIP in your TV.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I would not expect a working 921 till at leas this time next year. Because HD Video is so big the amount of HD you can record on the Hard drive will be a low amount of time (such as 10 hours)

To see how the 721 PIP works check out my video of the 721 on the 721 site. http://www.dbstalk.com/review/

Yes PVR's are worth the money, you will never want to watch TV the old fashioned way again. 

I got mine from Dish Depot as I put myself on a waiting list a long time ago. (I have ordered a lot of equipment from them over the years, their service can't be beat) You can find them from many dealers now, although some dealers are staying away from the 721 untill they have been out for awhile to make sure there are no major bugs.


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Yes PVR's are worth the money, you will never want to watch TV the old fashioned way again. *


That's for sure - I've had my 501 less than 2 weeks and would NEVER want to go back to the old way of watching/taping TV.

Bob - Check this web page: www.allsat.com and talk to Ben. They have 721's, 508's, etc., and can arrange for local installation in your area.

BTW - I see that you live about 30 miles north of me! 

- Bill


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Well it is at least better than the first PVR that came out which was the dishplayer with only 5 hours. That just didnt do it for me. Seeing how this went from 5 hours to 10 to 35 to 70 and 90 hours in just a few years on non HD PVR units, I figure that HD would do the same, maybe not as fast, but would progress and the price would come down a bit.


----------

